# Referring Physician Requirements



## amargison (May 11, 2010)

Were can I find a list that shows the referring physician requirements by CPT Code?


----------



## OCD_coder (May 17, 2010)

The referring physician need only document who they are requesting a consultation from in the clinic notes?  Then a letter should follow from that consulting physician when he/she recieves it.  This is not documented in the CPT per se.

Be aware some auditors do not accept just a "prescription" in the chart requesting a consultation by the referring physician as this is a sign that the request of actually generated by the patient and/or family.

Hope this helps.


----------

